# Sharp Or Insignia?



## FearSC549

IMO, quality over quantity, get the Sharp.

Or you can try to configure the Insignia to have a better image.|

Just out of curiosity, why BB? There's better places for TV, such as Fry's or online


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

BB local is all, and I like being able to look at the TV


----------



## Somenamehere

I see both of those tv's are led, is that a requirement for you ?

Sharp and Insignia are not the first brands I think about when someone mentions tv's. For around $1000 I wouldn't go with either, I think many better deals exist out there.

Example on amazon you can get a 50 inch Samsung 3D plasma tv for around $1000 free shipping. (open box)


----------



## sccr64472

Before you buy anything, look at Butterfly Photo & Video, Buydig.com, and 6ave.com to compare prices. Don't forget that buying locally you'll also pay sales tax.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I was originally going to go plasma but with me going to play games on this thing 10 hours a day burn in would prolly occur


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0* 
I was originally going to go plasma but with me going to play games on this thing 10 hours a day burn in would prolly occur

No it won't








http://www.overclock.net/hi-fi-gear/...noblock-5.html


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472* 
No it won't








http://www.overclock.net/hi-fi-gear/...noblock-5.html

lolwut


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
lolwut

Sorry, I linked to my audio thread. Here's my Plasma playing PS3 before I finished my chimney








http://www.overclock.net/playstation...-good-fun.html


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472* 
Sorry, I linked to my audio thread. Here's my Plasma playing PS3 before I finished my chimney








http://www.overclock.net/playstation...-good-fun.html

Looks amazing.

My next tv is definitely going to be plasma. Leaning towards that Samsung 50inch I mentioned.

If/when I sell my current tv (Toshiba Regza 42 inch) for $400-500 I will be golden.


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
If/when I sell my current tv (Toshiba Regza 42 inch) for $400-500 I will be golden.

I have a Regza in my bedroom and love it. I bought it Open Box from Newegg, so it was a great deal. Toshiba makes great LCDs.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I like the way plasma looks but im afraid if I get a burn in ill be screwed.


----------



## RAFFY

Why go plasma? It's old technology, stick with that sharp you are looking at or I would check out LG as well


----------



## Bleep

Samsung makes a damn mighty LCD screen and a mightier LED screen. All in All go sharp over insignia


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Why go plasma? It's old technology, stick with that sharp you are looking at or I would check out LG as well


The date of the technology has nothing to do with it's quality. Look at a top Plasma and tell me what flaws you see (Panny, Samy, or Pioneer).


----------



## C-bro

If it's going in a bedroom, don't be too worried about brand names. I was between a $750 Samsung and a $500 Dynex. At first glance the Dynex was crap. Luckily they were both in areas with moderate lighting and the sales guy let me fiddle with the settings. After some quick tooling around with brightness and contrast it was a no brainer. I went with the Dynex and I couldn't be happier. With that extra $250 I'll be picking up a quality 55" for the living room.

Obviously local stock and sales cooperation will vary, but that's something you'd never be able to do online.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

samsung ln46c650

great dam tv just got it can't wait for my hdmi cables to test it

i believe it comes in a smaller version as well


----------



## Gunderman456

Sharp!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
samsung ln46c650

great dam tv just got it can't wait for my hdmi cables to test it

i believe it comes in a smaller version as well

Wouldn't buy a Samsung. My Samsung 52" HD LCD TV, which is not 3 years old yet, is making a hissing sound and the first time you turn it on you get pink pixilation. I was asking that they have a recall, since many more people were experiencing the same thing. When I contacted them, they indicated that my warranty was for 1 year and said goodbye. Not a company that cares for their customers or the quality of their products in my opinion.


----------



## TCOC

I also love the look of Plasma, but Plasma should die out about 1-4 years before the LCD would.

With that said, my 50" insignia is still going strong to this day with no burn in well over 2 years later.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunderman456* 
Sharp!!!

Wouldn't buy a Samsung. My Samsung 52" HD LCD TV, which is not 3 years old yet, is making a hissing sound and the first time you turn it on you get pink pixilation. I was asking that they have a recall, since many more people were experiencing the same thing. When I contacted them, they indicated that my warranty was for 1 year and said goodbye. Not a company that cares for their customers or the quality of their products in my opinion.

I always buy extended warranties for that type of thing. Squaretrade has great warranties and many promo sales, could have possibly got 3 year warranty for <$100.

I made sure my Samsung monitor had a 3 year warranty on it just in case anything would happen.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunderman456* 
Sharp!!!

Wouldn't buy a Samsung. My Samsung 52" HD LCD TV, which is not 3 years old yet, is making a hissing sound and the first time you turn it on you get pink pixilation. I was asking that they have a recall, since many more people were experiencing the same thing. When I contacted them, they indicated that my warranty was for 1 year and said goodbye. Not a company that cares for their customers or the quality of their products in my opinion.

well that sucks for you,personally i had nothing but good experiences with my samsung HDTV

i also had a sharp previously and was great as well

when looking at hdtvs i only look at sharp/samsung personally


----------



## Aussie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCOC* 
I also love the look of Plasma, but Plasma should die out about 1-4 years before the LCD would.

With that said, my 50" insignia is still going strong to this day with no burn in well over 2 years later.

I would go with the insignia. Like someone already said with some minor setting changes itll be amazing

I have an insignia in the shop and it has been working through dust and dirt for over a year and pic quality is great


----------



## killabytes

Isn't Insigina a bargin bin brand from Wal-Mart? Ew.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killabytes* 
Isn't Insigina a bargin bin brand from Wal-Mart? Ew.

yep lol


----------



## lightsout

Man you could get a 50" plasma. And the picture would smoke those sets. Burn in is non existent with modern plasmas.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Insignia is Bestbuys in house brand, made with all the same parts as LG tvs.


----------



## gdawg33

I just bought the Insignia you listed and I have to say it looks pretty nice especially with my mount that makes it look like a picture on the wall because it fits it right against the wall


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0* 
I like the way plasma looks but im afraid if I get a burn in ill be screwed.

LCDs can have burn in as well. And burn in only occurs on static images and or non white/black backgrounds.

Also, most, if not all, plasma's today have an auto flicker in place for every 30 mins to an hours of use. It refreshes your pixils so there is no burn it. Likewise, if burn it occurs you can fix it by using your maximum brightness on a white background image.

Don't they provide warrenty for burn in as it is a problem with the science and not the user? They are providing you a scientifically proven error (although counter measures are in place - i.e. flickering).

By far plasma has given us the best picture. Infact, our 5 year old toshbia looks better then our 1080P plasma.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

gdawg do u happen to play xbox or ps3 on it? If so how does it look / feel?


----------



## ck204

For LCD TVs, I'd take a good Sharp over other brands anytime.
However, I personally like plasma better than LCD. Got a Pioneer KRP-500M plasma and it's amazing.

For a $1000 budget, you can get a Panasonic 46inch G25 series plasma from 6ave, which will beat the Sharp's size and Insignia's picture quality. Plus free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

for 1000 go to bestbuy pick up the LN46C70

higher model than mines only difference is that it is a best buy exclusive and comes with bestbuy apps,and you get a free blu ray player

very lovely tv


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0* 
gdawg do u happen to play xbox or ps3 on it? If so how does it look / feel?

I will but my xbox is hooked up to my projector but I will definably will pretty soon and I will let you know


----------

